# housing cost in Dumaguete



## mikelv49n (May 23, 2018)

Any one renting a house in Dumaguete or has been looking? Trying to get an idea of house rental cost there. 
Will be visiting there in November and looking to retire there next year.
Has the rental prices been moving up or staying flat in that area?


----------

